# Baby bunnies and cold weather



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Sep 22, 2012)

*My 17 month old Holland lop doe is currently pregnant  She is due October 1st. I keep her outside in my backyard, that's where she's lived all her life even in the coldest of our Minnesota winters and she's done fine but I haven't ever had baby buns in the cold weather. 

Today it's about 50 degrees F and tonight it's supposed to get down to 28 degrees F and I looked at the rest of the week and the high is in the 60's degrees F and the low is in the 30/40 degrees F.

Is this too cold for the babies? What's the lowest temps they can live in? I have a heat pad that I can put in the nest box. I also could put the hutch in the garage.

The hutch that I have for my rabbit is this one:
http://www.fleetfarm.com/mff/detail/ware-48-in-premium-hutch/0000000065005

It has an area that is enclosed for her to hide in as you can see. Can I use that as a nest box and just put a board up so they don't fall out? Or should I put a nextbox inside of her hutch?

Also what would be good to use for bedding in the nest box? I was thinking newspaper at the bottom, then carefresh bedding, and hay? Should I put a blanket in cause it's cold? And should I put the hay under the bedding?

I just want the buns to be safe and comfy  Any advice would be great! I'm new at breeding 

Thanks!*


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 22, 2012)

Those are all good questions that I don;t have answers to.

If there aren't many exhaust fumes in the garage, moving the hutch there might be a good idea. Or you could try to insulate the hutch outside with sheets of closed-cell foam put on the outsides or use hay bales around it.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 22, 2012)

Is there anyway you can keep her inside with the babies? That would be best. Babies are very sensitive to cold.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah, I would move her indoors if at all possible since they don't sit on their nest to keep the babies warm.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 22, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## majorv (Sep 24, 2012)

Since she's due in a week, you could wait a few days and see better what the temps will be like when she's due.If she's a first time Mom and the temps will be cold, then I would bring her inside to kindle because you just don't know if she'll use the nest box you give her and if she does, if she'll pull fur to cover the kits with. A few days after they're born (and they have some fur) then you could move everyone back outside. Mom's are usually good about keeping the kits covered with hair,and that's what keeps them warm. I always watch first timers closer though.

We use shavings and hay for the nestbox...shavings on bottom and hay on top. Our does usually un-do what I put inand make it their way, mixing fur in with the hay. Keep the front of the hutch covered to protect them from the wind.


----------

